# Redfish Slot??



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Just to confirm what I read off Half Hitch, the slot for redfish is 18"-27" correct?? Also, are redfish good table fare? If I don't get into the pomps I may be eating redfish if it falls into the slot.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

yes and yes, make sure you pinch the tail when you're measuring.


----------

